
How to Get the Respect You Deserve at Work - fogus
http://artofmanliness.com/2011/01/03/how-to-get-the-respect-you-deserve-at-work/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheArtOfManliness+%28The+Art+of+Manliness%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
hawk17
reat others with respect. The golden rule, "Do unto others what you would like
others to do unto you", always holds true. If you cannot respect other people,
do not expect them to esteem you. You harvest whatever you planted and this is
a universal law.

